# Overclocking Issue! Please Help!!!



## gannu_rox (Jun 22, 2006)

Guys,

When I ran 3dmarks'06 i got an overall score of 3815. Is it ok? Someone told me the cpu would be my bottleneck. He was right.( I suppose its deathvrus!)
In the cpu test, it ran choppy. Why is it?

With my MSI-K8NGM2-FID, how far can I o'clock with my stock AMD cpu cooler? Some user has done it with the same cpu, please help.

How am I supposed to o'clock my GPU?

@Deathvirus me, @janitha,@kichu overclocked, n other comp-geeks, Please Help!!!

PS-@Deathvirus me, how is the performance of the Antec v'cool;I've given my order for one.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jun 22, 2006)

Well .. it horribly low ... something around 4.4k's would have been ok'ish ... but 3DMark06 scores are based on the CPU ( a dual core boosts it like WHOAH) ... ... so i'd say .. how about 3DMark05 ????? 

Also ... ur mobo should let you oc to the limits that ur processor can take (which is not known ofcourse) ..... what u should rather think is about the ram ... as u wanna keep the CPU:FSB ratio to 1:1 ... ur ram should be able to handle the load ....

And about the VCool .... well u'll have quite a variable experience .... a good one i.e. ... i bought one simply because i wanted to improve the airflow in the cabinet ...


----------



## shovik (Jun 23, 2006)

Yeah its a bit on the lower side. If you want to OC ur mobo u should first look on the website of ur mobo manufacturer. if nothing found then u should head for third party utilities, which you should find at the following link:

*forums.anandtech.com/messageview.aspx?catid=28&threadid=1759901

Regards,
Shovik.


----------

